# Picked Up a new Santos de Cartier



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I finally got a call from the AD for the 124270 Explorer, for which I’ve been on The List since the last ice age. 

On the way to pick up the Exp, I decided to stop by the Cartier boutique to check out the line of Cartier watches, inspired by the fact that I’ve been stalking the Cartier subforum here. 

I’ve owned the Explorer before so I know what to expect, but I had no idea what to expect from a Cartier.

I wanted to check out the Tank Must, but they had sold out every single one… but that doesn’t matter because the Santos caught my eye and everything the sales associate said after that was a distant muffle because the beauty of the Santos triggered a ringing in my ears.

So I tried on the sizes, and they had only the Santos large and they were beautiful but too big on my 6.5-inch wrist. 

Then the sales associate said, I have a medium Santos denCartier on bracelet in the back and “I’ll ask if I can sell it to you.”

So he brought it out, stickers and all plastered over it. “We were saving this for someone who hasn’t shown.” So this Santos de Cartier is now on the table, and I immediately forgot about the Big R.

I compared this Santos de Cartier on bracelet to the Santos Dumont Quartz on strap, whose size is similar, just as handsome, and a couple thousands less.










Both models are beautiful but everything about the Santos de Cartier was poetry to me. 











Then the sales associate showed me the bracelet technology. I was already sold but that easy-switch technology corrupted me. He showed me how to switch over to the included leather strap in less than a few seconds, like a f*****g magician.











It’s beautiful on the leather strap and since he was impressed that I knew the history of the Cartier Santos (thanks to you guys on this forum), he’ll throw in a Cartier alligator strap, too, the color of my choice. Wow… he (and the watch) already and clearly won me over, so why the f*** is he trying to entice my wallet with a free alligator strap valued at $400? 

I said he twisted my arm as I pulled out the Visa.




















So I’m now home with a watch I had no idea was so enjoyable. I was far more excited with heart-palpitation, pupil dilation and breathlessness with this purchase experience and the actual watch than I had been the two times I purchased a Rolex from the Rolex AD.











Rolex who?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful. So you stood up the Rolex AD or what happened with that?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jkpa said:


> Beautiful. So you stood up the Rolex AD or what happened with that?


Not at all. I called him in the car to let the next person have it. The salesperson at the Rolex AD is a super guy that I’ve dealt with in the past for a Rolex and a Panerai. He was happy to let it go to the next buyer. Told me to call him if I wanted something else. I brought him nice wine in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful watch and great post. I think one of these may be in my future as well.


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Congratulations. I love mine and it seems you do too. Enjoy it! Check out Delugs for secondary strap options. They just released them.


----------



## Michael Maddan (Aug 17, 2010)

Quite a Looker...'You Chose Wisely'!

My guess is that the ( beautifully designed and made and polished ) bezel might be a challenge to keep as smooth as it is at this moment: Good; that's what happens when watches are worn...they WEAR a bit! Although I don't know what steel Cartier uses here, I've been around steel long enough to know that it does not take a Miracle and / or a Genius to keep it looking pretty good. Some folks suggest that watches like this can only be properly re-polished by the Manufacturer. I'll be a bit bold here, and suggest that they are right, AND wrong: the smart folks who made it can certainly made it shine again after some long use...other, smart folks can, too.

Then again: with just a smidgen of Luck, your Cartier may look the same in 10 Years, as it does, tonight...Stay Tuned!

Michael.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

usccopeland said:


> Congratulations. I love mine and it seems you do too. Enjoy it! Check out Delugs for secondary strap options. They just released them.


I really admire the Santos, everything about it. I have purchased from Delugs but didn’t realize they make something for the Santos lug-system. Will check it out, thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk24 (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice choice, although surely you got both?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Michael Maddan said:


> Quite a Looker...'You Chose Wisely'!
> 
> My guess is that the ( beautifully designed and made and polished ) bezel might be a challenge to keep as smooth as it is at this moment: Good; that's what happens when watches are worn...they WEAR a bit! Although I don't know what steel Cartier uses here, I've been around steel long enough to know that it does not take a Miracle and / or a Genius to keep it looking pretty good. Some folks suggest that watches like this can only be properly re-polished by the Manufacturer. I'll be a bit bold here, and suggest that they are right, AND wrong: the smart folks who made it can certainly made it shine again after some long use...other, smart folks can, too.
> 
> ...


For sure, thanks! I’ll be careful with this watch like I do with most of my watches. That said, I had a Panerai that accumulated a ton of wabi sabi, and I actually appreciated that a lot. I might argue that the Pam looked better as it aged. I gather it will be the same for this Santos because it seems more like a sporty watch than the more dressy Demont I was comparing it with. I would be hesitant to put some wabi sabi on the Demont, but would welcome it on this de Cartier.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

jk24 said:


> Nice choice, although surely you got both?


I wish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

I have a similarly sized wrist and was considering this very watch. Every time I try to go to the Cartier boutique nearest to me (Short Hills Mall NJ) they tell me I need an appointment to get into the store. I find that so ridiculous.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I have a similarly sized wrist and was considering this very watch. Every time I try to go to the Cartier boutique nearest to me (Short Hills Mall NJ) they tell me I need an appointment to get into the store. I find that so ridiculous.


Sorry to hear about that. The boutique I went to encouraged making an appointment but also allowed folks to come walk-in. Those without appointments may have to wait a little to get an associate to help, but I got lucky. Another associate there did mention they sell watches very quickly and have had a difficult time keeping any in stock for the past year or so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Great post! I’m so happy for you, but also jealous! I checked out a Cartier Santos recently at an AD and I was blown away! Great buy. Very happy for you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Until recently, I never realized that the list prices between Cartier and Rolex (and others) are fairly similar. I had always assumed that Rolex was just way more expensive.

Interesting to hear that you passed over the Explorer for the Santos. Says a lot about the quality of Cartier


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Congratulations! A stunner! I just recently purchased a Tank, but the Santos was (and is) still close behind! Enjoy that beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

omega1300 said:


> Congratulations! A stunner! I just recently purchased a Tank, but the Santos was (and is) still close behind! Enjoy that beauty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on the Tank. I still have my heart set on a Tank, and if the boutique had one in stock, my mind would have been shredded with a tough decision!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SaoDavi said:


> Until recently, I never realized that the list prices between Cartier and Rolex (and others) are fairly similar. I had always assumed that Rolex was just way more expensive.
> 
> Interesting to hear that you passed over the Explorer for the Santos. Says a lot about the quality of Cartier


It’s difficult to say that the Santos de Cartier is objectively better than the Explorer. Both have incredible horological technology and both possess deep lineage, although the Cartier Santos’s history reaches farther back by decades. 

Both watches have their own adventure narratives. Both names are recognized by the world over. Both suffer (or enjoy) continued copy cats. Both are major targets of replicas. Both have incredible inhouse calibers. Take both down to 100 meters of water and you’ll probably drown while they laugh at you for asking “if it’s OK to shower with them on.” 

The Rolex Explorer has so many of its own things going for it, and the Cartier Santos has many truly wonderful aspects in different ways. You’ll have to chose whose story is more fascinating to you, and you’ll have to determine what each watch represents to you. There’s no wrong choice.

I chose the Santos over the Explorer because the subjective elements of the Cartier spoke to me more. Aviation. First wristwatch. Culture. Design.

Objectively, the Santos wears a lot better on the wrist, given the classically curved case and the inherent design and superior engineering of its bracelet. The whole thing is like a cuff that embraces the wrist while quietly showing itself to be an icon that’s over a century old. 

And, as a bonus, it also tells the time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats on the Santos. It’s an awesome watch that I’ve been enjoying a lot. I went with the large because I wanted the blue dial, but agree that the medium is perfectly sized. Careful with the quick switch system as you need to really make sure it’s fully clicked in. A couple of members have had their’s accidently release. I’ve never had a problem with mine, but I never switch to a strap since I love the bracelet So much.


----------



## jon1 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think this new(ish) iteration of the Santos is a fantastic looking piece. I've come close to getting a Tank, but want to hold out for one of these. My only issue is that you can't (from what I can tell) select a black strap as the included one.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Seaswirl said:


> Congrats on the Santos. It’s an awesome watch that I’ve been enjoying a lot. I went with the large because I wanted the blue dial, but agree that the medium is perfectly sized. Careful with the quick switch system as you need to really make sure it’s fully clicked in. A couple of members have had their’s accidently release. I’ve never had a problem with mine, but I never switch to a strap since I love the bracelet So much.


Thank you— yes, I will double check the quick-switch mechanism. Incidentally, I always check even the spring bar system on all my watches. Can’t be too careful.

I did see the blue dial in large size on display and its beauty made my knees buckle a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

My first taste of the Santos design was a desk clock my mom has. Loved it ever since. Great choice and enjoy. It's beautiful.


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

jon1 said:


> I think this new(ish) iteration of the Santos is a fantastic looking piece. I've come close to getting a Tank, but want to hold out for one of these. My only issue is that you can't (from what I can tell) select a black strap as the included one.


I was offered a strap in any colour that I wanted…though having said that, I was buying the full rose gold model and not the steel model…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1 (Sep 3, 2012)

BBCDoc said:


> I was offered a strap in any colour that I wanted…though having said that, I was buying the full rose gold model and not the steel model…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if it's different at AD/boutiques, but online they have about 5 colors, but not a black option. 

I think I'd manage however...


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

Great choice! I bought a Santos also. I am still thinking about a Tank. Santos has much history! You will love it!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

congrats and welcome to the cartier fam


----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

Outstanding Choice, I love the Santos


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

lovely watch - the santos has been growing on me for a while now...


----------



## hllkll33 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> I have a similarly sized wrist and was considering this very watch. Every time I try to go to the Cartier boutique nearest to me (Short Hills Mall NJ) they tell me I need an appointment to get into the store. I find that so ridiculous.


I say definitely try them both on. My wrist is a bit larger - that being said I enjoy wearing my older DJ36 but it felt drastically smaller and the thinner bracelet got me. 39/40mm watches are my sweet spot now and I do prefer that size the most but just IMO the Large felt better. They almost needed to make it a 38mm and find a happy middle ground in the bracelet width - but in the end I stuck with the large.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

BBCDoc said:


> I was offered a strap in any colour that I wanted…though having said that, I was buying the full rose gold model and not the steel model…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this at the boutique? 

The AD I visited only had the tan strap to offer. I was hoping for another color but I gathered that this is how they arrive from Cartier.

I assumed ADs don't stock the straps separatrly so they are not able to switch them out.


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

Fantastic. You made the right choice.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

SaoDavi said:


> Was this at the boutique?
> 
> The AD I visited only had the tan strap to offer. I was hoping for another xolor but I gathered that this is how the arrive from Cartier.
> 
> I assumed ADd don't stock the straps separatrly so they are not able ro switch them out.


This was the case with my Cartier boutique. Only the light tan strap option that comes with the watch. Any different strap has to be ordered. The bonus strap he gave me is an alligator black strap and he had to order it—will call me when it comes in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

Great story… congrats again! The quick change system is amazing. 
But I say buy them both  … never hurts, right?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

powerband said:


> Not at all. I called him in the car to let the next person have it. The salesperson at the Rolex AD is a super guy that I’ve dealt with in the past for a Rolex and a Panerai. He was happy to let it go to the next buyer. Told me to call him if I wanted something else. I brought him nice wine in the past.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lesser men would have bought the Explorer (my own forever watch), sold it, and basically (partly? Fully?) funded the Cartier with the profit off of it. Free Cartier watch!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> Lesser men would have bought the Explorer (my own forever watch), sold it, and basically (partly? Fully?) funded the Cartier with the profit off of it. Free Cartier watch!


Sure, I thought about selling the Exp1 to a gray market dealer or even here for one or two thousand dollars over MSRP (certainly not an amount to fully fund a Cartier), but I feel uneasy contributing to the very Rolex frenzy that has been a turn-off for me—and the time and effort involved would have given me the same monetary gain I’d get from my own business. Perhaps the thing I worry more about is the risk of losing a relationship with my guy at the Rolex AD. The game is for someone else, and more power to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Quick question: what is this sticker on the caseback? (Certainly not a battery-change date on an automatic model.) Does anyone know what the date and digits mean? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

powerband said:


> Sure, I thought about selling the Exp1 to a gray market dealer or even here for one or two thousand dollars over MSRP (certainly not an amount to fully fund a Cartier), but I feel uneasy contributing to the very Rolex frenzy that has been a turn-off for me—and the time and effort involved would have given me the same monetary gain I’d get from my own business. Perhaps the thing I worry more about is the risk of losing a relationship with my guy at the Rolex AD. The game is for someone else, and more power to them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree! That is why I wrote _lesser men_. Kudos to you! Although I see brand new Explorer listed in various places at $4k over retail (= 50% mark-up). Crazy I know.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> Totally agree! That is why I wrote _lesser men_. Kudos to you! Although I see brand new Explorer listed in various places at $4k over retail (= 50% mark-up). Crazy I know.


For sure—the $4k premium is from well-established gray dealers. I’d sell the new Rolex to gray dealers for $1k to $2k over my MSRP and then they sell it for an additional $2k. Crazy for sure. I notice that recently _private sellers_ are selling new Explorers (36mm) for a bit over $9k… typically with “best offers” taken. That’s a $2K “profit” for nearly a $8k watch with tax, with headaches of sales and potential frauds which I’m more comfortable avoiding. A game for others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

powerband said:


> Quick question: what is this sticker on the caseback? (Certainly not a battery-change date on an automatic model.) Does anyone know what the date and digits mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My best guess is that date is when it passed Cartier’s QC or left the factory. I bought mine in late June and had a sticker for April. The date would make sense for yours too if you bought it in December.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

powerband said:


> For sure—the $4k premium is from well-established gray dealers. I’d sell the new Rolex to gray dealers for $1k to $2k over my MSRP and then they sell it for an additional $2k. Crazy for sure. I notice that recently _private sellers_ are selling new Explorers (36mm) for a bit over $9k… typically with “best offers” taken. That’s a $2K “profit” for nearly a $8k watch with tax, with headaches of sales and potential frauds which I’m more comfortable avoiding. A game for others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even private sellers here in Canada are walking away with 50% profit, don’t have to be a big grey dealer to get those prices here because we’re a smaller market in comparison to say the US or Europe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

mjrchabot said:


> Even private sellers here in Canada are walking away with 50% profit, don’t have to be a big grey dealer to get those prices here because we’re a smaller market in comparison to say the US or Europe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

mjrchabot said:


> My best guess is that date is when it passed Cartier’s QC or left the factory. I bought mine in late June and had a sticker for April. The date would make sense for yours too if you bought it in December.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes sense. The staff at Cartier did say all the boutiques couldn’t keep watches in stock. The turnovers are so rapid over the past couple of years. So such a close date of QC to date of purchase seems reasonable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

powerband said:


> Dang.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exhibit A.. a 124270 just hit a local forum here in Canada listed at 12.9 (retail is 8.5 after tax). It sold in a FLASH. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

mjrchabot said:


> Exhibit A.. a 124270 just hit a local forum here in Canada listed at 12.9 (retail is 8.5 after tax). It sold in a FLASH.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks great on you. I also prefer the medium, both for its size and clean dial (no date)


----------

